# American relocating to Nicosia



## Kevin D (Nov 9, 2011)

All,

I am a 23 year old recent college grad. I have worked at my job for three months and was confronted about an opportunity to go to Cyprus for around two years. Right now it's still in the early stages but I wanted to get some insight. 

The office is in Nicosia. What are some good areas around there? 

I love to surf, snowboard, run, dirtbike, be outdoors in general. Also love to eat, cook, and really enjoy nightlife and party's. I don't know how people act towards Americans but I don't want to not be able to get a date with anyone there. Some of these questions I'm sure are a little elementary but it will be my first time leaving north America. 

I'm just looking for some knowledge about how it is and what is there to do that I like and if it is worth it.... I obviously assume it is. I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Although Cyprus has a reputation for hospitality and friendliness when it comes to tourists, it is qualified by a general xenophobia when reality bites for those of us actually living here. I'm not suggesting that there is outright hostility, but it can be difficult to make friends, especially in Nicosia where generally there are fewer expats and Nicosians in particular tend to be a bit offish with outsiders. There is however an increasing mix of Europeans and those from further afield that add an interesting (and more friendly) twist to the nightlife (which is nevertheless crazily expensive).

There isn't much surf in the south and only sometimes snow on the Troodos, but plenty of great hiking country to be had. If you've never been outside the states before, you'll be in for a bit of a culture shock. Probably the biggest risk is being a pedestrian in the city - there is little respect here for the rights of the pedestrian and in practice the pedestrian does not have the right of way - a Filipino woman was killed at the end of our road in Nicosia only a few days ago (crossing a pedestrian crossing on WALK). In the States drivers cannot afford to knock someone over - here it is not even a misdameanour it seems...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd like to note, if I may, that kimonas does feel to be the odd one out on this forum when it comes to his view of the level of xenophobia in Cyprus. Although I could take it personally, as a Cypriot, I have to be fair and say he does live in Nicosia and in my opinion, although very unfairly generalising, the locals don't even tend to get along with other Cypriots on the rest of island. The rest of us tend to consider them quite snobby and you may hear that they are more interested in imitating our cousins in Greece than being Cypriot.

With regards to the outdoor life, you can do everything you described, there are a few surf beaches (although not many), the one that springs to mind is the Curium beach near Limassol. With regards to dirt biking you can rent a bike and head over to Akamas where it's all dirt roads or if you want a controlled tour I recommend quad biking or buggies at Sayious Adventure Park Cyprus Holidays


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I think Zin is absolutely right, my earlier post needs to be qualified. It has also made me realise that I do need to get out of Nicosia more often. I have heard disparaging comments from Nicosians about those from Limmassol and Nicosians do tend to think of Paphos as being a far flung and alien territory. I'm beginning to see the wider picture, now - but I thinkl it is generally harder to win friends and influence people in Nicosia than elsewhere, and the OP should be prepared to deal with that.


----------



## Kevin D (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks I really appreciate the feedback. The office I would be going to has a lot of people and a couple younger ones reached out and said they would introduce me to some people, so I guess I already have a leg up in that department. 

If it does happen I will be traveling throughout the island. As for the outdoor activities that all sounds great. I have seen some good surfing videos from the area when there is a good swell. I understand that there is not consistent waves but good to know that there are some. I checked out that dirtbiking spot and thanks for the insight. That whole area looks awesome and I can't wait to explore on a bike.

On a new note I also absolutely love to fish and I can't believe I left that out of my first post. I have a good casting rod but I'm not sure what type of fishing there is. Mainly surfcasting, or do you need to be on a boat or offshore? If there is some good casting spots I am going to bring my rod but if not it will save me on luggage space. 

Thanks once again this is very helpful

Kevin


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I work in an office next to the sea in Larnaca and from my window I often see rod fishing with folk casting off the breakwater, and sometimes bobbing a bit further out on truck inner tube floats (I think for sea bream). Several of my colleagues also tell stories of motor boat sports fishing for bigger catches such as Tuna and Spearfish. Apparently there is also good freshwater course fishing to be had in the mountain dams...bring your rod!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, since you are young and coming over on your own it should be a good experience for a few years. I have attached a link below that will tell you more about fishing. 

I think what you will miss most are the conveniences of the US such as 24 hour supermarkets, pharmacies, loads of food options open all the time etc and the cheap prices. But, again since it is a 2 year stint you should be fine and probably have a lot of fun. We have not really had any problems as Americans with Cypriots. To be honest, the British make more rude comments about "Yanks" than anyone else. 

On another note, if you have the money for it if and when you come over I would take advantage of being so close to so many other countries and go to Petra in Jordan and since you are adventurous to Wadi Rum, the Dead Sea, the Pyramids (if all is calm there of course) and the other weekend trips that are close by. 

index


----------



## Kevin D (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks again for all of the feedback. 

I looked at the site and it will absolutly be a good source on which of my tackle to bring. I've lived in New England for most of my life in a rural area so I never got dependent on 24 hour service. And I'm excited to try new cuisine as I am not only an adventurous person but adventurous eater as well.

It is only for two years and it seems like there is a lot to do for people who enjoy being outdoors. As an adrenaline junkie I will be looking for some heart pounding stuff to do. I'll see what I can find, free diving spear fishing also looked good with the clear water there. Mainly I'm there for business for the time there but weekends I will fill with adventures. Do you recommend I get a good tent? I get huge discounts on North Face here and was thinking it might be a good thing to have. 

I am very excited about traveling around there and I have had dreams about camel backing through Egypt..... We will just see if I have a girl to share it with. If not might grab a dirtbikes and do it really fun.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> Thanks again for all of the feedback.
> 
> I looked at the site and it will absolutly be a good source on which of my tackle to bring. I've lived in New England for most of my life in a rural area so I never got dependent on 24 hour service. And I'm excited to try new cuisine as I am not only an adventurous person but adventurous eater as well.
> 
> ...



Makes me wish I was young again !! 

I'd say go for it and embrace every moment, you should have a ball. :clap2:


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you speak Greek? Although everyone claims that English is widely spoken, it's not really. Most Cypriots will speak broken English and that can be a hinderance when trying to socialize, get anything done at a government office/post office, buying groceries, dealing with the police, etc.

I agree with Zin in that as a tourist, Cyprus is fabulous. As an expat (esp. w/out any Greek language), it can be isolating.


----------



## Kevin D (Nov 9, 2011)

I do not, at all. However, if this does happen i will have around four months before it actually happens where I would study up on my Greek. So I should know basic commands and responses.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Rosetta Stone is good for learning Greek. But you may get some sideways glances as Cypriot Greek has its own nuances. Some words are like slang versions of proper Greek.

Honestly, it'll probably be a good experience in general. But be prepared that even though Cyprus is in the Eurozone and technically up to modern standards in everything, it isn't really. Standards of safety, driving, customer service, and animal rights are downright poor.

Other things like fresh seasonal produce and fantastic beaches are a big plus. But cost of living is high (gas, clothing, books, etc). Remember almost everything is imported.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

CrowdedHouse said:


> Rosetta Stone is good for learning Greek. But you may get some sideways glances as Cypriot Greek has its own nuances. Some words are like slang versions of proper Greek.
> 
> Honestly, it'll probably be a good experience in general. But be prepared that even though Cyprus is in the Eurozone and technically up to modern standards in everything, it isn't really. Standards of safety, driving, customer service, and animal rights are downright poor.
> 
> Other things like fresh seasonal produce and fantastic beaches are a big plus. But cost of living is high (gas, clothing, books, etc). Remember almost everything is imported.


Just to clarify: Its a big misunderstanding that because a country are EU member or in the Euro zone a country should have a certain standard. There are a huge gap between the EU countries. Countries like Romania or Bulgaria are 50 years behind f.ex Germany.

Cyprus is perhaps in the middle on the scale but for me the problem is that meaningly try to break many of the regulations in the EU-treaty. Car import tax is one issue, a more serious one is the one that they try to shut people out from Cyprus that have their full right to stay, f.ex as spouses to a EU citizen that is resident on Cyprus. There are many more examples.

I really hope that the country get punished hard to stop this.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Just to clarify: Its a big misunderstanding that because a country are EU member or in the Euro zone a country should have a certain standard. There are a huge gap between the EU countries. Countries like Romania or Bulgaria are 50 years behind f.ex Germany.
> 
> Cyprus is perhaps in the middle on the scale but for me the problem is that meaningly try to break many of the regulations in the EU-treaty. Car import tax is one issue, a more serious one is the one that they try to shut people out from Cyprus that have their full right to stay, f.ex as spouses to a EU citizen that is resident on Cyprus. There are many more examples.
> 
> I really hope that the country get punished hard to stop this.


It's not a misunderstanding it is an expectation. The EU gives millions to countries to update their standards, it is a travesty that countries like some of the Eastern Europeans aren't complying.

Need to get :focus: but I agree that many non-compliant EU countries should face punishment for breaking the fundamental laws of the Eurozone.


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Kevin D said:


> I do not, at all. However, if this does happen i will have around four months before it actually happens where I would study up on my Greek. So I should know basic commands and responses.


Hi KevinD I have been given suggestions re-learning Greek from this forum and they are good. I personally think Rosetta Stone is expensive where as this is free and more geared to Cypriot Greek. I hope if I am wrong someone else on here will help out CyBc do a series Learning Greek online and i think this is the site. WWW.cybc.comcy/html/learngreek/learn001htm I hope this is helpful and I am with Geraldine, go for it and wish I was young again! Just young at heart now. 
Best Wishes Pam.


----------

